# Canicross



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi all, I have been slowly introducing Chester to running since he was around 10 months old. He’s now about 18 months and can easily do 10km runs with me, some on lead and some off. As we have both built up our endurance I have become curious about canicross and the equipment needed. Any help/suggestions to get us started would be great. Especially the best harness etc...thanks


----------



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Helge (Aug 27, 2021)

We have used this a lot. Good quality.
Canicross kit | Kits | Non-stop dogwear® (nonstopdogwear.com)


----------

